# Kangaroo Korner CLOSED??!



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I was happily going to browse the selection at Kangaroo Korner this afternoon for our upcoming baby, and came across this message:
http://www.kangarookorner.com/default.html
"Kangaroo Korner is closed for business at this time. Further information will be provided as it becomes available."

Eeeek! With our son, he LIVED in his adjustable KK pouch. I REALLYreallyREALLY wanted another one. Anyone know what is going on with them?
Are there other places to buy KK slings? What's the next cloest brand to their style?

Thanks!


----------



## gentlestrengths (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
I was happily going to browse the selection at Kangaroo Korner this afternoon for our upcoming baby, and came across this message:
http://www.kangarookorner.com/default.html
"Kangaroo Korner is closed for business at this time. Further information will be provided as it becomes available."

Eeeek! With our son, he LIVED in his adjustable KK pouch. I REALLYreallyREALLY wanted another one. Anyone know what is going on with them?
Are there other places to buy KK slings? What's the next cloest brand to their style?

Thanks!

Yess!! I just saw that yesterday!! You can buy them other places, so hurry up and get one!! What a bummmmerr!! I am SOO glad I bought one just recently!

Google shopping results for Kangaroo Korner


----------

